

Redditor turned laptop screen into an external monitor - mtmail
http://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/comments/2hbmaz/i_turned_my_laptop_screen_into_an_external_monitor/

======
ColinWright
Link to the actual story rather than the reddit discussion:

[http://imgur.com/a/Sqdeh#0](http://imgur.com/a/Sqdeh#0)

